# Hind Sight



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve been haunted by a gun I turned down at Cambridge Gun show this past weekend. A guy had a mint
1907 Winchester with a whole sack of magazines, including Police version. This rifle is a semi auto in obsolete .351 Winchester. This rifle would be Ohio Legal Deer Gun. The 350 Legend is close to 351 Win.
The Winchester series of semi auto rifles at the turn of century started with the 32WSL & 35WSL. These were not popular and replaced with the .351 WSL in 1907 model. The 32WSL is credited for being the parent of the .30 carbine cartridge. Later the 1910 model brought out the 401WSL, another obsolete round that would be deer legal in Ohio. It wasn’t popular either because of price in the day.
Winchester also had the 1903 rifle on same system. This rifle took a special 22 Win Auto cartridge. This was later changed to M63 for standard 22 LR cartridge.
The 1907 351 Win did have good sales for awhile. It became popular with law enforcement and prison guard guns. That’s why it’s so hard to find a nice one. Prison Guards beat guns to death and cops aren’t much better. The most I ever saw at one time was at Moundsville, WVa Pen. They had 28 of them. All beat except 3. Those were Warden, Asst. Warden and Head Guards personal deer guns. Didn’t go out on the wall. I think OSP had 1907 Wins in there trunks until replaced in 1980s.
Anyway guy wanted $1400 for it. I’m sure I could have got him down a couple hundred cash. I’ve never had a nice one. I use to buy beaters with ammo if I could get cheap enough. Then horde the ammo and sell rifle to break even. Was building ammo stash for the “ good one” in the future. The kicker, after doing that for years I sold the ammo 2 yrs ago. Now got no ammo and no use for the rifle. Still thinking about it though, old habits die hard.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It’s hard when you pass on something and then think oh #¥^%<!!! I should have bought that. Or I should have traded that away. I dumped 32 revolver ammo few months back guy offered me double what I had in it so I dumped it. Picked up a .32 revolver the other day. That’s just how it hours sometimes


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad when I was gifted one of my late uncles rifles I searched for the ammo for it, and purchased it when found..... kinda worthless without it (30 Remington) kinda worthless around here anyway for hunting..... but figured I might use it down south for deer or hogs
Remington woodsmaster model 81


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I sold most of my odd stuff but still have box of 30Rem. Same thing as 30/30 only rimless. Use same data to load. The guy that bought my rifle took dies, brass and ammo. One box was hiding out with 303 Savage. When I have been selling off my rifles I give buyer 1st choice on dies, brass & ammo. If that’s only rifle in that bore diameter also give them chance on bullets. This don’t include primers and powders.
Had the whole meal deal in Remington 8-81-14-141s. In 25-30-32 & 35 Rem cartridges and one in 300 Savage. I shot them all but not many in the 25. The 30 & 32 are still possible to find ammo and brass for. I think they are still making 300Sav and 35Rem on limited runs. 25 Rem is one of few rifles I owned that I didn’t scuff a deer with. Not that it wasn’t capable, just never did the deed. The 25 Rem was same as 25/35 Win and 32 Rem same as 32 Win. Winchester didn’t have a opposite in 35 cal.
There was a 35Win cartridge for 1895 rifle but it was a flop.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just did a little reading on it..... I've had this for many years, promised my aunt I wouldn't sell it when she gifted it to me(when out in California) .... shot 3 rds (and shoots good 50yrds) not sure if it was it that tagged my shoulder or the slugs prior......and it just finished it off, no butt pad ,so??? ?.... 
I'd be interested in that box you have (trade) but distance would be a problem. I think I've got a few hundred rds..... but never can have enough
It will be passed down to my nephew or great nephew, if the nephew stays in England


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

You know what they say about hind site. 

Sometimes it works out for the best , othertimes not so much.

Last week a pair of Colt vest guns came into play when i shouldn't even have been still in the game. 

Everything happens for a reason


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Redheads said:


> You know what they say about hind site.
> 
> Sometimes it works out for the best , othertimes not so much.
> 
> ...


You got me there, I have no idea what a Colt Vest Gun is.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> You got me there, I have no idea what a Colt Vest Gun is.



Sorry...I guess i wasn't specific enough its considered "vest pocket"


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Redheads said:


> Sorry...I guess i wasn't specific enough its considered "vest pocket"


I thought you were talking something older than 25auto when you were talking pair. I just sold 1/2 a pair of 1908s last month.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

My dad left me a 35 Remington he used for deer hunting a few times back when I was very young kid. It’s in great shape except person he bought it from drilled a hole in the stock the did a terrible job trying to repair it with a dowel piece. Sad. Anyway - found some cartridges back when Gander Mountain was still around and grabbed them for posterity. I’m not a hunter (wish I was) so will likely part with it at some point. I’ve read up on the history of the gun and found it very interesting. But I like having it around with all the craziness going on! Any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Condition is everything. If gun itself is in good shape would start at $350-400. Gun with sound wood would start at $500. You don’t say what model rifle is but Rem models 8-81-14-141 all bring about same money. Pics are 35 Rems


----------

